# qluber's HT/Hangout/Mancave



## qluber (Oct 16, 2011)

Theater Room dimensions = 11w' x 13l'x 9'h 
Equipment list:
Epson 8100 Projector
Elite 92" 1.2 gain screen
Pioneer Elite Vsx-21txh A/V reciever
Adcom GFA-555 II driving 2 JBL L890's Mains
Pioneer SA-1490(circa 1987) driving 1 JBL LC2 Center
Boston Acoustic DSi450 inwall surrounds
Kenwood rear surrounds
JBL s120p II sub
1 home made sub with JBL driver
2 JBL E50'S (waiting to incorporate)
Bash 300 plate amp(mounted in wall) driving 4 Aura pro bass shakers
PS3 Slim
DirectTV HD
6- 2'x2' treatment panels
Bass traps all 4 corners
acoustic curtain in rear
4 Swiss made space saver theater chairs








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, those Swiss chairs look really cool and that shaker implementation looks very well done. Like how you did those treatment panels also. Nice job sir.


----------



## MrACE (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice Setup =-== Congrats


----------



## jfrances (Dec 26, 2011)

love the paint color.


----------



## qluber (Oct 16, 2011)

jfrances said:


> love the paint color.


thanks:T


----------

